# New guy saying hi !!



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello;

Just found this site, WOW !! I have just bought a '05 X475 after trading in my ' 97 GT275. 

I have always wanted one of the older ones and finally got a line on a mid '70s 214 that doesnt run. The way it is sounding I might be able to pick it up for free ( fingers crossed ) 

David


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Dave! :friends: :cheers: Please to meet you and hope you will be a regular poster. Be sure to show us some pictures of your progress if your 214 pans out.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Dave. Nice choice in machines on the X475.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome and congrats on the new X475

as was mentioned.. post some pics so we can drool over your ride..


sj


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome David:friends: How do you like your new ride:question:


----------



## Tractor Nut (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome aboard Dave.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome aboard Dave and as nice as the X475 is, I think you will enjoy the 214 also. I got a 210 early this summer to play with and it is a fun machine.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hello Dave,

Welcome to the forum.
How about some pic's of that X475.:tractorsm


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

thanks for the welcome I mowed for the first time tonight ...... BIG difference from the 275 to the 475. 

I have yet to get pictures but as soon as get them i will post them.


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

Yea Hoooo!! I brought the 214 home tonight. Worse part is a big ol thunderstorm is rolling in and I cant even unload it. Oh well at least its home.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Deere Dave _
> *Yea Hoooo!! I brought the 214 home tonight. Worse part is a big ol thunderstorm is rolling in and I cant even unload it. Oh well at least its home. *


Welcome and please educate me about your new Deere thingy, for instance is it Orange? JUST KIDDING YOU!!!:spinsmile 

Dean


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

214 good machine -- tough , not underpowered at l all [ even though today's machines hoot about big Hp-- a lot of attachments available for it --


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

Looks like by the serial number its a 1979. Is that good or bad ??

Now to get sometime so i can get it running.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l'am a fan of the old deere l my self have a 1982 212 and 2 70  56 and 57


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

Well got the 214 going. Rebuilt the carb and cleaned the ign switch and she purrs like a kitten. Will have to wait until next fall/winter to restore. Will just tinker with for now. Hope to pick up some new tread for it as both front and rear are unmatched side to side. Came to a huge total investment of $24.00 in the tractor


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats great John Deere Dave glad you have it running good 
:thumbsup: Keep us posted on the progress of the restore.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

If you haven't already discovered it, here's the best JD l&g site for the older Deeres:

www.weekendfreedommachines.org

A wealth of info on the older Deeres including the 214.


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treed _
> *If you haven't already discovered it, here's the best JD l&g site for the older Deeres:
> 
> www.weekendfreedommachines.org
> ...


Yep I found that site. If it wasn't for Ed there I would still be in the garage wondering why the thing wont run at wide open throttle. It was his tip on the ign switch that got me going. I owe hime some beer 

Here is the link to that thread, if you scan down there is a picture of the X475 and the 214.
http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/discus/messages/17/51826.html?1098888621

Started out wanting the 48 inch deck but they didnt have that in stock. He told me to take the 54 and if I did like it they would get me a 48". I am keeping the 54, it is GREAT !!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I gotta ask how you got a 214 in such good condition for free? Your's looks like it was well cared for and not abused. And it is a full fledged garden tractor capable of plowing, cultivating, tilling, as well as mowing, although not on the same level as your new "X" machine.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I gotta ask how you got a 214 in such good condition for free? Your's looks like it was well cared for and not abused. And it is a full fledged garden tractor capable of plowing, cultivating, tilling, as well as mowing, although not on the same level as your new "X" machine. *



:ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: My question exactly! That 214 is in showroom condition. :thumbsup: Very nice looking pair of machines.


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

My boss saw me looking at the WeekendFredomMachine's web site at work and was asking me about it. This was the same time I was looking at the X to replace my GT275. I told him this site has older JD's on it and that someday i would like to get some of those. He said his dad has a old one in a shed that hasnt ran in 15 years that he would probably let me have for free as it is more in the way than doing them any good. So he checked and yep, I could take it. They also had a cub sitting back there. I think I could get also. I didnt look at it, as a storm was coming in and I wanted to get going. 

The 214 isnt quite showroom but it is nicer than most. Seat has one small bad spot. I'll try to get some more shots of it this weekend.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Really NICE boss! If mine caught me gazing at tractor stuff during work, I don't think I'd be getting a free tractor, more like some unwanted free time. I'd work at getting that free Cub too! Can't have too many tractors!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Definitely have a cool boss and you made on that deal like Christmas moring!   :thumbsup:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

bosses are suposed to be mean and every one hates them man would l love to work for your boss


----------



## John Deere Dave (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah he is great, its the guy above him frown


----------

